# Poll: Best Canister Filter for up tp 125 Gal.?



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

What is the best canister filter for up to a 125 gallon tank?


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

JRM said:


> What is the best canister filter for up to a 125 gallon tank?


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

JRM said:


> What is the best canister filter for up to a 125 gallon tank?











[/quote]

www.bigalsonline.com.

get a canister (look at eheim)and a power filter(AC110,emporer etc) to aid in circulation and mech filtration. If you have a rhom get an extra water pump...look at 800gph for the pump.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would go with 2 eheim 2215's. I like the old school filters by eheim. It really depends on what you plant to keep and the associate bio-load. A group of pygos will create a lot more waste and need more filtration then a solo serrasalmus.


----------



## JMan (Jan 23, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would go with 2 eheim 2215's. I like the old school filters by eheim. It really depends on what you plant to keep and the associate bio-load. A group of pygos will create a lot more waste and need more filtration then a solo serrasalmus.


what about the Fluval 404 or the RENA XP3?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

JRM said:


> what about the Fluval 404 or the RENA XP3?


I second Grosse Gurke. Two Eheims will do it. They are a bit more expensive when you buy them, but they will serve fine even after 10 years. Actually a lfs in my hometown (Helsinki) offers a 5 year guarantee for Eheims.

The bottom line in filtration is the filter media capacity. If you fill the canister with bio balls (like sintered glass) and you for example plan to keep a shoal of Pygo's there (and not overstocking), I know that a filter media capacity of abot 2.5 gallons is enough for a 125 gallon tank. I base this calculation in my own experience of having 4 big Pygos in a 150 gallon tank with a canister filter of 3.2 gallon bio media capacity. I am able to grow plants well without algae problems.

So if you like Fluval or Rena, just calculate how many you need to have about 2.5 gallons of media space in them.

Regards,


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I run on my 150gallon is 2xac500 and xp3 and the water is clear


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Get that new $1000 Ehiem coming out :laugh: Fuckin thing is like a pool filter!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a solo serra in a 120 and run an Eheim 2028.

I also use an aqua clear 70 powerhead for current.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

AC110 and a XP3


----------

